# Danio Trouble Passing Things? Red around its "bottom"



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a leopard danio that looks like hes having trouble passing something, and has a little red around his anus and poo. He is also swimming near my bubble bar and pretty much staying in that same area. Is it too late to maybe treat for constipation? I can get some peas from the cafeteria. Or could it be another problem? I'm betting giving him a squeeze would be a bad idea. 

Water quality is spiffy and I just did another water change yesterday. Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Red poo? That's an infection, not constipation.


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

No, the poo is normal. The area immediately around it is red


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Maztachief said:


> No, the poo is normal. The area immediately around it is red


Do you feed veggie or kelp flakes at all? I try to rotate through different types of food for each of my tanks.


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, I use tetrafin flakes, fortified brine shrimp, and occasionally algae wafers. But, I got some peas today and squished them up a bit and dropped some in.


----------

